# cheap pipe lighter



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

just got this in today. Its a $5 Bently pipe lighter from smokinpipes.com. Its refillable, you can change the flints and it has a swing out tamper built it! It works flawless!! Well worth the money. I plan on buying a few more.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I have one of these and it worked very well for several months. Very much worth the $.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I bought 3 of them last October. I just threw one away after using it religiously for the entire year, one of them didn't work at all even after purging and filling multiple times, and the 3rd hasn't been filled yet. I finally got the hang of the charring light with a Zippo, so that has been my go to lighter of choice.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Should consider:DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter

$4.30 with free shipping.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Brinson said:


> Should consider:DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter
> 
> $4.30 with free shipping.


I was gifted one of these recently and it works like a charm. I'm going to order some just because you can never have enough lighters :biggrin:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

slyder said:


> just got this in today. Its a $5 Bently pipe lighter from smokinpipes.com. Its refillable, you can change the flints and it has a swing out tamper built it! It works flawless!! Well worth the money. I plan on buying a few more.


I love them thar Bentleys. Oh, I love these lighters too :wink:

Note that they are, well, cheap lighters. About a third of them don't work too well (bad flint spring, sputtering gas, flame either blowtorch or too small, etc). No matter, save the broken ones for parts. Mix and match, flint wheel here, gas trigger there, works out well! I keep a dozen or so laying around, in various forms ranging from brand new/unused to broken/scavenged. They hold a fair bit of fluid too, a week or three between refills is my average.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I just ordered from them too. I should have added one. Oh well!


----------



## luckydog (Mar 31, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Should consider:DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter
> 
> $4.30 with free shipping.


Thanks for the link. I just ordered one because it never hurts to have extra lighters around and if it's crap I am only out $4.30. When I logged into ****** to pay, I learned there was $4.31 in the ****** account from Bing cash back, so this lighter ended up costing me nothing. Well, at least I didn't have to transfer from checking or use a credit card to get it.

edit: Huh, I didn't realize ****** was a forbidden word. It's just a form of payment on the internet commonly used for Ebay and other online purchases.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link, that's a nice looking lighter!

I don't have a dedicated pipe-specific lighter (yet? LOL), but I bought a couple of dual flame lighters to experiment with using a soft flame with my cigars, and they're what I've been using with the pipe. I'm happy with both, but the first one (the Eternity Dual Flame lighter) is a bit easier to use with the pipe. Links:
http://www.buylighters.com/Eternity-Dual-Flame-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_1073.html
http://www.buylighters.com/Double-Flames-Slide-Lighter_p_693.html


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

luckydog said:


> Thanks for the link. I just ordered one because it never hurts to have extra lighters around and if it's crap I am only out $4.30. When I logged into ****** to pay, I learned there was $4.31 in the ****** account from Bing cash back, so this lighter ended up costing me nothing. Well, at least I didn't have to transfer from checking or use a credit card to get it.
> 
> edit: Huh, I didn't realize ****** was a forbidden word. It's just a form of payment on the internet commonly used for Ebay and other online purchases.


Stupid question:
They sent me one with a package last week. Does it need to be refilled before the first light?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yep needs to be filled with fuel before you light. all lighters sent via UPS or USPS are considered Hazmat hehe
troy.
Ron are you back on this side of the world yet?!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

luckydog said:


> edit: Huh, I didn't realize ****** was a forbidden word. It's just a form of payment on the internet commonly used for Ebay and other online purchases.


Thank goodness! I thought you were saying ****** repeatedly, and I was getting a bit ticked...


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I got two Bentleys back in 2007. I've been using one daily since then. I've replaced the flint several times, went through three cannisters of butane through one, and it still works absolutely perfectly. I carry mine everywhere, and use the built-in tamper almost exclusively. I recently got an Old Boy, which I absolutely love, but the Bentley is still my go-to lighter, especially when I'm outside or in my car. The best free lighter I ever got. And the other Bentley is still unused.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

laloin said:


> yep needs to be filled with fuel before you light. all lighters sent via UPS or USPS are considered Hazmat hehe
> troy.
> Ron are you back on this side of the world yet?!


No - I'm halfway across the planet buried in an airconditioned room with the window cracked open to let this smoke out before the local firemen get summoned, with hot steamy air leaking in bringing mosquitos and forty seven other nibbling siblings with them. And wifi actually works, sometimes.

And yes, I have a bentley lighter with me :mischief:

Trying to get it refilled with butane took me two weeks, apparently a flood of cheap chinese lighters (10c each) has killed the market for refillable (good) lighters and butane is no longer available anywhere here. Long live wooden matches, fortunately they exist on all continents!


----------

